
Yahoo’s homepage: A stark example of a company that can’t get its act together - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2015/12/10/yahoos-homepage-a-stark-illustration-of-a-company-that-cant-get-its-act-together/
======
jeffehobbs
They will stay committed to the portal mentality and UX until they die.

